# Portal 2: Turret Opera - wo krieg ich den song?



## RubenPlinius (14. August 2011)

hallo leute

ich find ja die turret opera aus portal 2 grenzgenial
auf amazon hab ich kein album gefunden - wisst ihr ob es irgendwo einen portal 2 soundtrack zum kaufen gibt wo dieser track oben ist?

ich danke euch herzlich


----------



## Carcharoth (14. August 2011)

Erstes Google-Ergebnis mit den Suchworten "portal 2 soundtrack"

http://www.thinkwithportals.com/music.php

Vermutlich ist das Lied dann beim dritten Soundtrack dabei. 


Alternativ kannst auch mal nach "portal 2 turret orchestra" googeln. Da findest auch n paar Sachen, die aber direkt aus dem Spiel extrahiert wurden. Offiziell gibts da noch nix.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2011)

Schau mal auf der offiziellen Seite. Angeblich soll man den dort sogar kostenlos bekommen.

Edit: Hier ist der link. Ob der Song allerdings dabei ist, weiß ich grad nicht. http://www.thinkwithportals.com/music.php


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

portal turret song ist wie witcher 2 intro song und andere songs/instrumentale kein bestandteil von offiziellen soundtracks

http://sebastianwolff.info/news/2011/04/turret-opera-cara-mia-a-cappella/


http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/Turret_Opera

bissel lesestoff


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. August 2011)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/turret-opera-from-portal-2/id436537588?ign-mpt=uo%3D4





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFCKhUgIziU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://itunes.apple....?ign-mpt=uo%3D4



cool  allerdings hab ich eine frage zu itunes in dem fall:
ist der song DRM frei?
ich will das lied ja nicht nur am ipod sondern auch am (android) handy haben

und ich wusste gar nicht dass es den offiziellen soundtrack gratis gibt, sehr cool, dankeschön


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Mir gefällt's, dass man ihnen ansieht, dass ihnen das Lied Spaß macht.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

http://www.youtube-mp3.org/

dann brauchste itunes nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> cool  allerdings hab ich eine frage zu itunes in dem fall:
> ist der song DRM frei?
> ich will das lied ja nicht nur am ipod sondern auch am (android) handy haben
> 
> und ich wusste gar nicht dass es den offiziellen soundtrack gratis gibt, sehr cool, dankeschön




iTunes hat kein DRM mehr bei den Songs. Allerdings werden die Songs personalisiert. D.h. deine Apple-ID wird da irgendwie hinterlegt und falls das Lied im Internet auftaucht und sich auf wundersame Weise vermehrt, wissen sie an wem das liegt.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

wasserzeichen sind ja noch schlimmer als drm ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2011)

Warum? Kümmert dich doch nicht, weil Weitergabe eh nicht erlaubt ist 

DRM ist da viel schlimmer, weils die Wiedergabe komplett verhindert.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
> 
> dann brauchste itunes nicht mehr ^^



sowas kommt mir gar nicht erst ins haus
erstens eine grauzone die jederzeit durchbrochen werden könnte
zweitens ist die qualität idR besser, wenn man die mp3s kauft
mit amazon mp3s bin ich bisher sehr sehr zufrieden, und wenn mir musik nicht mal einen euro wert ist, dann weiß man kunst eh ned zu schätzen

aha na gut, ein wasserzeichen ist echt mein geringstes problem, DRM find ich wesentlich schlimmer
amazon mp3s haben auch solche wasserzeichen oder?
zumindest gibt es da eine "amazon.com song ID" die man zb bei itunes auslesen - aber auch entfernen könnte glaub ich, hab mich noch nie damit beschäftigt - wenn mans aber entfernen kann ist es kein richtiges wasserzeichen oder?
und sind ausnahmslos alle itunes mp3s drm frei? weil eine zeit lang gab es ja beides oder? drm und drm-frei (mit preislicher differenz) oder bin ich da fehlinformiert?


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

bis auf ein paar ausnahmen hörte ich keine unterschiede zwischen youtube mp3 und original mp3 - weder am pc noch mp3 player da das meiste videomaterial eh mit guter soundquali gemacht wird.

und bis heute noch keinen unterschied zwischen 128, 256 und 320 rausgehört


und grauzone - das mit youtube mp3 ist genauso wie damals als man sich kassetten kaufte und unterschiedlich cds tauschte und sie sich auf kassetten überspielte


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und bis heute noch keinen unterschied zwischen 128, 256 und 320 rausgehört



Dann ist entweder deine Anlage scheisse, oder du hörst nur Thrash Metal *g*


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

keine anlage wie oben geschrieben pc winamp oder mp3 player 


unter 128 hör ich nen unterschied aber sonst nicht selbst bei mp3s mit variabler birate nicht


haste den was zum test anhören ?


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. August 2011)

von youtube mp3s zu catchen ist nicht vergleichbar mit der kasette

wenn du einen stream hörst, dann ist es legal diesesn aufzuzeichnen, wenn es sich um ein radio programm handelt dass an eine verwerungsgesellschaft gebühren zahlt (zb in österreich die AKM)
das ist dann vergleichbar mit der guten alten kasette

aber diejenigen die die lieder/videos auf youtube stellen werden sicher keine abgaben zahlen, von daher haben sie an sich medienrechtlich kein recht das lied "öffentlich" auszustrahlen
dadurch dass es on demand ist ist es wieder bissl komplizierter

langer rede kurzer sinn:
ich kauf mp3s, weil ich immer auf der sicheren seite bin und wenn ich ein künstler wäre würde ich ja auch wollen dass die leute meine sachen kaufen


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> langer rede kurzer sinn:
> ich kauf mp3s, weil ich immer auf der sicheren seite bin und wenn ich ein künstler wäre würde ich ja auch wollen dass die leute meine sachen kaufen



sonst können die stars sich nur den nächsten privat jet mit 5.1 statt 7.1 anlage leisten ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Und ohne Fernbedienung für den DvD-Player, die arme Britney XD


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sonst können die stars sich nur den nächsten privat jet mit 5.1 statt 7.1 anlage leisten ^^



ob multimillionär oder nicht - der jweilige künstler besitzt rechte und da ist es nur fair die für unter 1€ abzugelten
denn es gibt nicht nur superstars, es gibt auch künstler wie zb The Axis of Awesome oder diverseste indie künstler die davon abhängig sind dass man ihre songs kauft
und sie haben ein recht dass sie dafür bezahlt werden - denn plattenvertrag ist nicht gleich ein batzen geld
wenn du zb zeit und arbeit in ein lied investieren würdest, würdest du dich denn dann nicht auch freuen wenn jemand für etwas bezahlt was du geschaffen hast?

rechte gehören geschützt und gewahrt - und ich kann es mir nicht einfach nehmen

aber ich glaub mit dieser diskussion sind wir schon far off topic xD

und wie genau ist das jetzt mit den wasserzeichen? das ist einfach nur ein "stempel", oder? und haben das itunes UND amazon mp3s?
und DRM gibt es sicher nicht mehr bei itunes? also i kann a ned aus versehen eine mit drm erwischen? denn ich zahl kein geld dafür, dass ich wie ein verbrecher behandelt werde


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

http://www.apfelwiki...eichenEntfernen

Mit Hilfe dieses Tutorials lässt sich mit Apples iTunes,
 das in den neuen DRM-freien Songs weiterhin enthaltene private 
Metadaten entfernen. Diese privaten Metadaten bestehen aus Name und 
E-Mail des Käufers sowie Kaufdatum des Titels


und es gibt nicht sowas wie offtopic  wir sind ja noch im rahmen des topics dieses forums


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. August 2011)

in dem wasserzeichen ist meine email enthalten o_O
das find ich aber ganz schön krass!
und ist das einfach für jeden auslesbar?
was wenn ich das auf nem laptop hab und mir der gestohlen wird?
super dann bin ich der angeschmierte :/

wobei man fragen muss: ist das bei amazon mp3s auch so? denn die kaufe ich ja bisher ohne mich zu beschweren...
und zweierlei maß will ich nicht anlegen 

das wichtigste ist mir nur dass es drm frei ist
ich find drm bei spielen schon schlimm genug - außer sie bieten features wie steam


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

Ein Amazon-Sprecher ist inzwischen Vermutungen entgegengetreten, die MP3-Dateien enthielten individuelle Wasserzeichen, die eine Rückverfolgbarkeit auf einzelne Kaufvorgänge bei Amazon zuließen. Einige Dateien enhielten auf Wunsch der Labels lediglich Wasserzeichen, die die Musik als Amazon-Music-Datei markieren, so der Sprecher gegenüber dem Online-Magazin Wired.com. Ein Quersummenvergleich zweier Stichproben von verschiedenen Amazon-Kunden bestätigte diese Behauptung


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Amazon-startet-Online-Musikshop-mit-DRM-freien-MP3-Dateien-Update-178981.html


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sonst können die stars sich nur den nächsten privat jet mit 5.1 statt 7.1 anlage leisten ^^


die 4 mädels und jungs vom portal song sind sicher ne menge, aber keinesfalls reich^^


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2011)

das war nicht auf die gemeint sondern eher die grossen plattenlabels ^^


----------



## Kamsi (2. Oktober 2011)

http://media.steampowered.com/apps/portal2/soundtrack/03/Portal2-OST-Volume-3.zip

gibts jetzt umsonst im vol 3 des ost


----------



## TheGui (16. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNkfx8_EQjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

